# Creepy? Or Just Nothing



## 1011000 (Apr 1, 2015)

My mother-in-law has this gesture she makes with my two-year-old. She draws her fingernail across my child’s throat in much the same way as the international sign for a beheading. She’s not pulling her finger across her own throat, but my toddler’s.

Am I alone or is that gesture just a little creepy?


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Why does she do that ? have you asked?

I would be spooked if I did not know.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

That is pretty weird....have you asked your spouse about that?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Creepy


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG.... Yes, this is eerie, weird, strange... I would be asking her why she feels the need to do that.... I do not like that at all.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening 
creepy -but its possible she is thinking something completely different with the gesture and never realized that there was a creepy interpretation. Ask her.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Creepy certainly. Not a gesture I would want done on my children.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going with creepie until you tell us it's some kind of good luck sign or a blessing no one has seen before...


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

there is an international sign for a beheading?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Creepy and disturbing, yes, but criticizing your MIL is asking for trouble. Proceed with caution. I wouldn't say anything.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

One day my son (just 5) hurt his finger and was whining about it. I told him not to worry for him to come over and I would take his finger off and then run to the store to buy him a new one. He came running over, but once he saw me take out string and I told him the following, "OK, let me tie this around your finger, and I am going to run a very long piece outside and tie the other end to your grandma's luggage before she flies back to her country. When she leaves on the jet, it will yank really hard and your finger will POP right off and then by then I'll be back from the store with a new one!"

Well I watched him think through things, he yanked his hand away, and told me his finger was OK. He stopping whining about the little scratch he had and said it would be OK. 

Sometimes you just have to scare kids a little to make them behave! In your case I think your mother-in-law is just being playful, or perhaps they were playing pirates or something.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Creepy and your MIL sounds like a piece of work!


----------



## vexation (Apr 22, 2015)

I can see how it would come across a little creepy but I doubt she means anything bad by it or trying to weird anyone out.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you ever asked her about it?


----------



## 1011000 (Apr 1, 2015)

At the moment, my wife and MIL think I'm too controlling and would only take the question as a sign that I'm trying to control them.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

How is it controlling asking a question?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

badsanta, I can't figure out if I should laugh or be appalled. But, then I recall your brother used to sit on you & fart in your face. Some interesting family dynamics in your neck of the woods.

OP, simply ask your MIL what that gesture means as you're not familiar with it when applied to a child. Your wife probably knows.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

You don't have ask the question snotty. Just ask like you're genuinely curious.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is your child? Ask him what he thinks it means. You might find out what's going on that way.

My ex-MIL did some stuff that was odd. I talked to my son, then 3 - 4. It turned out that what she was doing bothered her. So I talked to him about things he could say to her to stand up for himself.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Is your MIL from another culture?


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I've seen too many horror movies not to think that this is creepy as heck.

I mean, your MIL is probably completely innocent in her actions but... keep an eye out.


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

Um, weird.


----------

